# Omega Seamaster Diver Cosmic 2000



## afflicted (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello everyone. New to the site so be gentle. lol. I recently bought a lot of boxes from an estate sale. Inside one of the boxes was a leather case full of vintage watches. There was a Elgin gold filled skeleton back, a LeJour 2 register chrono, a Movado tank from the 40's or 50's, a Seiko BellMatic 4006-6049 and the beast in question. An Omega Seamaster Diver Cosmic 2000. The strange thing about it is the bezel. It's not knurled and it does not rotate. I've seen plenty of examples of this exact watch online but none with a smooth, fixed bezel. Any idea's??? Side note: The crystal has a milky appearance.


----------



## afflicted (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's some pics of Omega from my previous post.















.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to RLT and thanks for putting pictures on your first posts - nice finds! let's see the LeJour too.

I guess the bezel is seized? I wouldn't want to try too hard to move it with out someone else with better knowledge backing up this theory. It is very unusual to have a smooth bezel though, and if the bezel was fixed then you wouldn't need the grooved grips on the bezel to help turn it.

The other thing it could be is a good fake - the omega badge on the dial doesn't look quite right to my eye. Can you post some pics of the caseback, bracelet and if possible the movement and we should be able to clarify this?

The bell matic is also a cracking watch - i regret selling the brown one i had


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As Scott says, the bezel will be seized , you could try popping it off yourself and cleaning the gunk, or you could get it to a watchmenders and get it cleaned up with a new crystal, it would look great......

The Omega symbol does look funny in your pic but I suspect its distorted by the crystal....


----------



## afflicted (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Sorry about the pics. Taking them with a loop and my cellphone. I haven't had it opened yet so I can't show you the movement but here's some better pics of the dial and bracelet. Let me know what you think. And I love the BellMatic too! This one is the goldtone 4006-6049. Quirky and cool. Next post I'll show the LeJour.


----------



## afflicted (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't think those pics showed up in last post. ??


----------



## afflicted (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## afflicted (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok fixed. Here's the rest.


----------

